# Mature Zombie Rp discord group



## Cres Moon (Jul 31, 2019)

Hello people, I'm looking for people interested in joining an 18 plus rp group on discord. The setting in a parasitic zombie outbreak in San Antonio Texas. If you're interested let me know by either pming me or commenting on here


----------



## Cres Moon (Aug 13, 2019)

bump


----------

